# Issue with WPA wifi



## vile4ever (Jul 7, 2012)

Myself and several other users both here and on Android Central have been having trouble connecting to WPA/WPA2/TLS protected wifi. The general theme seems to be the tablet will connect to the router, but have no internet connection.

Any idea of a work around at this point? Or is there possible development of a fix or ROM that fixes this issue from the dev community?


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

Mine connects to my Gnex for wifi tethering, and my home wifi. Both are encrypted WPA2, and I can browse the internet, check email, etc etc. However, I am on a custom ROM, so maybe it's an issue with the stock ROM?


----------



## UrbanLejendary (Feb 5, 2012)

Not gonna be any help but My N7 is running stock and connects to my Tbolt with wpa2 just fine

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## aztex00 (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm afraid this is a Jelly Bean bug and not an issue with your particular device. You can see one of the many bug reports here. The link provided has a flashable fix that I can confirm works for the Verizon Galaxy Nexus, but does not seem to work on the Nexus 7 based on the posts.

We basically have to wait for Google to fix this or for another dev to write a Nexus 7 compatible fix. Lastly, this bug fix is not included in any custom ROM I've insalled so far, so you have to run it yourself either way.


----------



## aztex00 (Jan 1, 2012)

The google bug report has been updated with a post that specifies the file permissions necessary to make the fix work on the Nexus 7 (confirmed by one person so far).


----------

